# Transfer Express Now Offers Express Names™ For Heat-Sensitive Fabrics



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

Express Names™ screen printed transfers from Transfer Express take the hassle out of customizing garments with names. Prespaced names can be ordered in a horizontal, vertical and arched style, in full-front or left-chest size. Six fonts and 23 single-color options, including gold and silver metallic, are available. 

Recently, this product has been improved so it can now be applied at only 275 degrees F. making it safe for use on heat-sensitive performance polyester. It also applies to 100% cotton and cotton/polyester blends.

To use Express Names, simply upload rosters with a .txt file and order online to save time and money. Numbers also can be ordered in Express Names. Both come on release paper sized for easy application; just touch the paper and names and digits will be properly spaced. To learn more, go to Screen Printed Individual Names - Express Names | Transfer Express.

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

